# Geforce GTX 680 im Test: Kepler GK104 durchleuchtet - Vorschau auf die PCGH 05/2012



## PCGH-Redaktion (29. März 2012)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Geforce GTX 680 im Test: Kepler GK104 durchleuchtet - Vorschau auf die PCGH 05/2012 gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Geforce GTX 680 im Test: Kepler GK104 durchleuchtet - Vorschau auf die PCGH 05/2012


----------



## Klarostorix (29. März 2012)

Ich freue mich schon richtig aufs neue Heft. Ich hoffe nur, dass es sich diesmal nicht so verspätet... 

EDIT: Eine Radeon 6790 ist mir nicht bekannt, bitte ausbessern


----------



## Kyoss (29. März 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Ich freue mich schon richtig aufs neue Heft. Ich hoffe nur, dass es sich diesmal nicht so verspätet...



Dito. Die letzte Ausgabe habe ich auch einige Tage (fast eine Woche) verspätet bekommen. Aber ich glaube, da ist die österreichische Post schuld 

Brauch schon wieder Lesestoff!


----------



## PCGH_Raff (29. März 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> EDIT: Eine Radeon 6790 ist mir nicht bekannt, bitte ausbessern



Die gibt's: Radeon HD 6790 im Test: Wie gut ist AMDs Antwort auf die Geforce GTX 550 Ti? 

... war aber nicht gemeint. Danke – gefixt!

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Trefoil80 (29. März 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Eine Radeon 6790 ist mir nicht bekannt, bitte ausbessern


 
Die HD6790 gibt es, aber die ist hier mit Sicherheit nicht gemeint 
hd6790 in Grafikkarten/PCIe | Geizhals Deutschland

Edith sagt: Mist, zu langsam...


----------



## Klarostorix (29. März 2012)

Kyoss schrieb:


> Dito. Die letzte Ausgabe habe ich auch einige Tage (fast eine Woche) verspätet bekommen. Aber ich glaube, da ist die österreichische Post schuld
> 
> Brauch schon wieder Lesestoff!


 
Bei mir wird es nicht die Post gewesn sein, vor allem nicht die Ösi-Post  Bei mir ist das besonders ärgerlich, da ich nur knappe 40km von der Redaktion entfernt wohne und mein Dad jeden Tag quasi da auf dem Heimweg vorbeifährt...

EDIT: 



freyny80 schrieb:


> Die HD6790 gibt es, aber die ist hier mit Sicherheit nicht gemeint
> hd6790 in Grafikkarten/PCIe | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Edith sagt: Mist, zu langsam...



Und schon wieder was gelernt


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (29. März 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Ich freue mich schon richtig aufs neue Heft. Ich hoffe nur, dass es sich diesmal nicht so verspätet...
> 
> EDIT: Eine Radeon 6790 ist mir nicht bekannt, bitte ausbessern


 
Radeon HD 6790 im Test: Wie gut ist AMDs Antwort auf die Geforce GTX 550 Ti?

siehe hier eine 6970 gibt es genauso wie eine 6790


----------



## Klarostorix (29. März 2012)

jajaja, es reicht ja wenns einer sagt


----------



## Seabound (29. März 2012)

Sehr schön. Freu mich schon!


----------



## M4xw0lf (29. März 2012)

Das wird interessante Lektüre, hoffentlich flattert sie schon bald bei mir ein


----------



## Cook2211 (29. März 2012)

Ist eigentlich auch eine PCGH Zeitungs-App geplant? Ich habe mich mittlerweile so daran gewöhnt meine Magazine in elektronischer Form zu lesen. Nur PCGH fehlt halt leider noch.


----------



## Torsley (29. März 2012)

ich hoffe das ihr eine fast unhörbare gtx680 gefunden habt. die ist dann wenn auf lager sofort gekauft. ^^


----------



## Angel51 (29. März 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich auch eine PCGH Zeitungs-App geplant? Ich habe mich mittlerweile so daran gewöhnt meine Magazine in elektronischer Form zu lesen. Nur PCGH fehlt halt leider noch.


 
Hi,also für's IPhone und IPad gibts die App pubbles.Les darüber die PCGH auf'n IPad.Falls dir das weiter hilft...


----------



## Cook2211 (29. März 2012)

@Angel51 

Danke für den Tipp.

Schaue ich mir mal an.


----------



## kaepernickus (29. März 2012)

Ach die Zahlen bei Grafikkarten-Bezeichnungen kann man drehen wie man will. Entweder gab/gibt es sie schon oder sie kommen noch. 
Freue mich auch sehr auf das Heft. Geht ihr eigentlich auch ein wenig auf die GPGPU-Leistung ein?


----------



## M4xw0lf (29. März 2012)

Na bestimmt. Luxmark und solche Sachen waren auch in den HD7000-Artikeln dabei.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (29. März 2012)

Yop.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Skysnake (29. März 2012)

Sieht gut aus. Ich freu mich drauf


----------



## kaepernickus (29. März 2012)

Sehr schön. Besten Dank.


----------

